# Ultrasound came back abnormal



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

I dont know anything else other than something about fatty tissue? Anyway I see a GI tomorrow morning. He was highly recommended by alot of people I know (one who had colon cancer). I am kindof freaking out a bit. Oh well, I guess I getting answers finally. I am so mad at the one doctor who said I was just nervous and had IBS and would not test me. At least that was my one and only visit. Of course now I hurt there and my stomach is upset!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I'm sorry your ultrasound was abnormal.It's a scary thing when that happens but keep your chin up. Hopefully it is not anything serious.I have been through what seems like a million tests. One test showed that I had a polyp on my pancreatic duct opening in the duodenum and it was removed. I have felt so much better since then. I was having severe pancreatic pain/sternum pain that would absolutely put me out of commission until I could get the pain relieved. Now, since the removal, I have had very little pain and can honestly say I feel 99% better!Sometimes things work out for good even if they seem like they may not at the beginning.I'll say a prayer for you.Jleigh


----------

